# 2007 Ibiza



## Shydog (Nov 7, 2002)

Picked up my Ibiza in November, installed the Bilsteins, Eibachs and clear bra in Guadalajara where it stood in the garage until February. With 35Km on the odometer, I drove it to Las Vegas to pick up the wheels and tires and apply the black vinyl around the windows, doors and front plate. 
Average Autopista Speed from Guadalajara to Guymas including fuel, toll and one Federali stops: 105Km/h
Average Fuel Consumption: 10,1L/100Km
Problems: Rattle in exhaust heat shield and broken plastic under-engine cover. Also, yellow paint is very thin in some places. 


















_Modified by Shydog at 5:39 PM 4-4-2007_


----------



## Gepi (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Ibiza (Shydog)*

Looks good








First time i've heard about the 2.0 Ibiza 6l. That kind of engine would never get to Portugal because of displacement taxes


----------



## Shydog (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: 2007 Ibiza (Gepi)*

It's the same engine which came in the previous generation American Jetta (Bora in Europe - 115PS/170NM). I wanted to order the 130PS Diesel but the process was too complicated. The fuel economy is not very good for this type of car (My S3 with more weight and more power consumes an overall average 9,2L/100Km). The Americas get the low-tech engines but the fuel is cheap.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: 2007 Ibiza (Shydog)*

Looks good! Wow, that's a pretty thirsty engine, indeed. It was offered for the Ibiza/Cordoba for a while here, too, but only a year after I got my 1.4. I wanted the 2.0 then, but especially now that I've been driving like 10,000 km in 3 months the better gas mileage of the 1.4 is a good thing.


----------



## Shydog (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: 2007 Ibiza (Son of a B...5er!)*

I guess I should qualify the consumption aspect of my trip. 
Although the speed average was only for the Autopista, the consumption was for the entire trip from Guadalajara to Las Vegas (about 2500Km). This includes driving through the city of Guadalajara, a long stretch of B road going to Mazatlan, smaller towns connecting the Autopistas and the cities of Phoenix and Las Vegas. 
Cities in the US have little to no concern for traffic engineering and their ideas for traffic flow are the addition of more traffic lights (burning 24 Hours a day) and stop signs. This coupled with Americans driving on the Interstates at whatever speed they want in whatever lane they want causes fuel consumption to be higher than European countries. My Mother's 100PS Golf Diesel in Las Vegas burns about the same amount of fuel as my 110PS Audi A2 in Germany. 
Yeah, I know but my Wife is Mexicana - she really likes yellow.


----------



## JaySmile (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Ibiza (Shydog)*

I know that engine from the new beetle of a friend. Nice to cruise, but in todays relations not very efficient, is it? In Germany they don't sell the almost 10 years old 2.0 l 115 HP engine with the Ibiza, but instead you can get an allover shiny and new 1.6 engine which features 105 HP as well.
I would expect at minimum 150 HP upwards of an uncharged 2l-engine. 
Don't get me wrong, it's no attack, I just wonder that they still sell this old machine








Btw: nice color










_Modified by JaySmile at 10:09 PM 4-19-2007_


----------



## Shydog (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: 2007 Ibiza (JaySmile)*

Hey Jay
I wondered what happened to you. VW has made millions of these motors and most of them are in the US and Mexico. It's old tech but most anyone can work on them and parts are cheap. Fuel is also cheap in Middle and North America so consumption is not really an issue.
I'm flying to Germany on 03.05 so if you see the A2 or this car, stop me.
BTW. Do you know anyone in town who sells Continental or Dunlops at a good price? I need some 205/40 X 17 WR or YR's.
Also, who can mount tires without scratching the rims? When I put the 17" rims from the blue car on the yellow car, the guy who changed the tires chipped one rim and scratched another. Now I have to have them repainted.


----------



## JaySmile (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Ibiza (Shydog)*

Uh, normally every dealer should be able to mount the tires without damaging the rim. I hope you charged the mechanic fo the re-paint?
Will you come to Kaiserslautern again? You could go to ASC in the western commercial area, or try at ATU, they have good offers sometimes.
However, the Seat Dealer at Einsiedlerhof always does good work, they also mounted my new tires..

Will you take your Ibiza to Germany, or just drive the 2 Audis here?


_Modified by JaySmile at 2:49 PM 4-21-2007_


----------



## Shydog (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: 2007 Ibiza (JaySmile)*

I think I'll try ATU across from VW. They seem to be pretty good. Last year, I bought the wheel/tire combination for the S3 from a place in Steinheim (which sells on E-bay) but they are too far away. The drive would cost me more than I save on the price of tires. 
I have only dealt with the parts guy in Einsiedlerhof and he was always helpful - Unlike Seat in Mexico. 
When I drove back from Vegas in March, the inner fender plastic piece to which the under motor plastic piece attaches broke. This caused the motor piece to vibrate which broke another screw attachment. Because the motor piece was hanging about 10cm from the floor, I took it off. 
The Handler told me my warranty was not good because I did not drive the car to Seat and have a mechanic remove the piece (which is held by 6 Torx 25 screws). By telephone, I complained to Seat in Puebla for over one week about thier warranty policy. The first time, I was told, only a Seat Dealer can work on the car. Because Seats are not sold in the US, I should have driven back to Mexico to have the part removed. I explained, with this logic, if I have a flat tire, I need to drive to Seat and have it changed or the warranty on my wheel bearings, brakes, axles, etc. is also cancelled. Only when a supervisor admitted he would have done the same thing, was the under-motor part authorised to be changed. The inner fender was not. 
This is the same trash Handlers in the United States used to do until S.E.M.A. got the laws changed. I doubt I will buy a Seat or any other new car in Mexico again. 
My Wife and I live in Kaiserslautern and I can't think of anyplace I would rather be - dispite having to ride our bicycles up the hill to our apartment every time we go somewhere.
The Ibiza will be in storage in my garage in Mexico. I hope I have no more problems. The Handler told me, the warranty on the car is cancelled unless I have the 6 Month Service done in May.


----------



## JaySmile (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Ibiza (Shydog)*

ATU is a pharmacy for car parts. As long, as you don't let a mechanic put his fingers on your car, everything is fine








The guarantee thing is bad but hard to imagine here to drive around in such a huge country with a car that is actually not sold there. I'd rather say you'd have less problems if you took the S3 to mexico and came here with the Ibiza


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: 2007 Ibiza (JaySmile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaySmile* »_ATU is a pharmacy for car parts. 

LOL, got my spacers from ATU in Ulm, Germany.







So illegal here, but zero problems so far. Well, OK, the front ones weren't exactly to the measurements of my wheels, but that's probably because I went and ordered the front spacers for Golf IV thinking they are exactly the same as for SEATs. The rear ones fit perfectly, though, and the front ones have adapted to the wheels, too.


----------



## Shydog (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: 2007 Ibiza (Son of a B...5er!)*

How is ATU at changing tires (meaning taking care of the rims)? I had the S3 brake fluid changed there last year and had a bit of a problem with the clutch until the bubbles worked their way out of the system. Now that I think about it, maybe it's best if I buy the tires from the cheapest source and have the Audi Dealer mount them.


----------



## JaySmile (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Ibiza (Shydog)*

That's exactly what I would do!
I bought my new tires at http://www.reifendirekt.de
They offer free shipping for every set of 4 tires and tomorrow I'll take the rims and the tires to the Seat dealer and let them do the work. That'll cost about 40 €, that's ok, especially because I have a better feeling giving my car into their hands that at ATU


----------



## Shydog (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: 2007 Ibiza (JaySmile)*

Thanks for the information Jay! One more question. 
I arrive on 04.May. How long does it take the tires to arrive after I order? 
Thanks.


----------



## JaySmile (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Ibiza (Shydog)*

Uh, depends on the way you pay. If you transfer the money before, they send the tires away the day your money arrives. Or you can choose billing afterwards, then they usually arrive just the next day, and you have to transfer the money immediately afterwards.
But in any case, they are very fast. It will be enough to order after you arrived here








If you know someone who's an ADAC member, and write his membership number in your order, you will get 3% discount


----------



## Shydog (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: 2007 Ibiza (JaySmile)*

Hey! Thanks Jay. I'm a member of ADAC since 1995.


----------



## JaySmile (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Ibiza (Shydog)*

Well.. there you go








I paid 159 € at all für my tires


----------



## Shydog (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: 2007 Ibiza (JaySmile)*

Mine will cost a bit more. After next week, I'll be doing quite a few things in KL before my Wife arrives on the 21st. If you see me, flag me down. Maybe you can show me how to remove the antenna on the Ibiza.


----------



## JaySmile (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Ibiza (Shydog)*

Haha, I didn't get it done myself yet. Just heard the "theory"


----------



## Shydog (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: 2007 Ibiza (JaySmile)*

Oh. I thought you had. OK. Try it and tell me how it works - or doesn't.


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey Shydog, Congrats for all your cars!
Let me ask a question, please!
How often do you come down to Guadalajara?


----------

